# Catalyst Orange?



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone have any live pictures of a Madone in Catalyst Orange? This looks like a very interesting color on the P1 site, but I would like to see it in a real-world picture.

Thanks!


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Rider5200 said:


> Does anyone have any live pictures of a Madone in Catalyst Orange? This looks like a very interesting color on the P1 site, but I would like to see it in a real-world picture.
> 
> Thanks!


I came withing seconds of ordering it. My LBS called TREK and the rep said it was an "interesting" color - not Construction/safety orange, but not the "burnt orange" of Univ. of Texas either. He described it like the orange for the Denver Broncos - bright, but not florescent/neon. I ended up ordering Purple instead and second guessed for a couple weeks. Now I can't wait for my "Purple Mountain Eater" to arrive. YMMV.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

check out the 09 stock ttx colour.......
aquired taste :confused5: :confused5: :confused5: :confused5: :confused5:


----------



## shop rat (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're OK with bright colors in a bike, go for it. Catalyst Orange is best used as a complimentary color. With the right scheme, it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

For something DIFFERENT, I was looking at using it as a solid color on one of the solid/outline logo paint schemes - using either white or green for the logo.

Remember - the only person that has to like the way it looks is YOU 

Everyone I've told about my purple/white bike says, "Yuk!" - but I don't really care. I can't wait to get it and just RIDE.....


----------

